# Updated: bye Classic, hello Piccino



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm impressed with how little space it takes up and how solid it feels compared to the Gaggia!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

What.... no Rocket









Joking, lovely looking machine. How are the shots vs the Classic

Aaron


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll let you know once I have a chance to play with it propery at the weekend!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Enjoy! I predict no sleep for you over the weekend


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice tidy looking machine that!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

How are you getting on with it


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice neat setup.

Should have good WAF.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

How's it going v the Classic?

im really enjoying my Classic / SJ combo at the mo.. Not sure how much longer I can resist though...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

How much bigger is it than the classic? Nearly bought a Cherub but worked out it was too big for the space I have..


----------



## johnnygee04 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have to agree with you. I've just taken delivery of a mignon from BB and found my nearly new Piccino on eBay a couple of months ago; they're a great combo. I upgraded from my 12yr old Classic when it went pop.


----------

